
Computational Balloon Twisting: The Theory of Balloon Polyhedra [pdf] - ot
http://erikdemaine.org/papers/Balloons_CCCG2008/paper.pdf
======
thisjepisje
This is similar to the more popular origami research:

 _Origami Transformers: Folding Orthogonal Structures from Universal Hinge
Patterns:_

[http://erikdemaine.org/theses/aovadya.pdf](http://erikdemaine.org/theses/aovadya.pdf)

 _Geometric Mechanics of Curved Crease Origami:_

[http://arxiv.org/abs/1206.0461](http://arxiv.org/abs/1206.0461)

 _Notes on Some Geometric and Algebraic Problems Solved by Ori gami:_

[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1409.4799v1.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1409.4799v1.pdf)

------
agumonkey
Everything Demaine speaks about is original (at least to me). Even his data
structure class is about rarely talked about like succint, persistent ones.

